# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  built-in-bbq over pavers

## seeshorts

Howdy all. 
Long time lurker first time poster. That, or its been that long since ive posted, I have forgotten. 
I am about to commence a journey of my own DIY built in BBQ. As I am a fan of cooking with charcoal but also love the convenience of gas, my project will accommodate both. I have researched varying construction materiel, and have decided that based on risk, ease of construction and price, I will use hebel blocks and power panels for the construction. I considered timber, but would need an engineered surface as benchtop to isolate the H3 pine against the heat. 
For BBQ fanatics, I will be inserting a Weber Q3600 built in, and building-in my weber kettle so that the surface of the grill is flush with the benchtop. A door below will give access to the ash tray and vent control. I plan to document the build for all to see, criticise and enjoy ! 
First step is risk reduction - I have gathered spare hebel blocks and panels from home build sites via Gumtree, and bought bags of render, Hebel adhesive etc and hard wood, so I can practice gluing, cutting, rendering and fixing door jambs. Thats this weekends project.  *Next step after that (which is the topic of my question) - footings for the bbq:* 
I have pavers in my entertainment area, and would prefer to not have to rip them up to pour concrete for footings for the built in bbq. 
1) is it acceptable to just build over pavers (with DPC and mortar for levelling of course). I assume the weight of the construction  (2100w, 900d, 900h) would prevent significant movement. I dont anticipate differential paver movement over what has been a stable base for some time (professionally laid by a paver dude)....(?) 
2) if its too risky given pavers are in place and a uniform footing is recommended, is it reasonable for me to simply lay down a Hebel power panel (mortared & DPC'd below for a suitable level) and then build on that ? I figure laying an adiditonal power panel sheet at $130 a pop is cheaper and easier than ripping up pavers, digging it out and pouring concrete.... 
appreciate thoughts and comments!

----------

